# Loft design



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I would like to add loft space. I have a horse barn with empty 10x12 stalls that perhaps I could convert. One of the problems is it's concrete block construction. The doorways are pretty much fixed at 3' in the corner of each stall on an alley. The floor is dirt. The window in each stall is 7' from the floor. There is no ceiling only the pitched roof is about 8' on the wall and 9.5 on the alley. 
I need sections for breeders and for Ob's to fly. Any designs or suggestions would be great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose you can put a false ceiling in with some wire.. the window can be an aviary/ trap door.. the floor you can do deep litter method.. 9 inches of pine shavings and turn it a few times a week..and top it off with fresh.. redo as needed..which should not be alot as it is an earthen floor..it will work sort of like compost.. the natural microbs will break down the droppings. as far as attaching perches to the cement block.. not sure.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Could you post pic of it so everyone can understand more about what your starting with.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe this will explain it...if not I'll keep trying. I thought maybe divide each stall in two...problem is the doorways aren't easily moved. I think I need to come up with 4 sections.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

You may be able to put a hall in each one, and make two 7'x6' sections. Or just walk through one section to get to the next.
I would agree with you about a raised plywood floor though.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would remove the steel panels, and replace them with walls of some type, like dowels or wire, so you can walk under the celling. You could make a wire or lattice celling supported on the 4 walls and wires fastened in the center to the roof like they do hanging ceilings. Just stretch the wire across and fasten it on the 4 sides and wire it to the roof rafters, Should be inexpensive.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Would I need to line the block walls with plywood?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't think you would have to do that. There are lofts made of blocks.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Only problem I see with the block walls is how to attach perches and nest boxes. I would put up furring strips every 18 inches, which would give you someplace to attach accessories. Easiest way to put up furring strips is with construction adhesive (unless you have a Paslode nail gun.)


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You can also use "cut nails" or masonry nails driven into the morter joints. The face of the blocks is too soft and may just break.


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

I think for perchs you could make upside down V's with a dowel as a ridge. Extend the dowel beyond the perch and glue it in a hole drilled into the wall with a masonary bit. Sombody posted photo's of flat perches on here. You could do that two by drilling two holes and gluing in dowels then put a board across them.


----------

